# Best MTL device for flavour?



## ivc_mixer (10/4/18)

So I like playing around with various tanks, hence why I got myself a Kylin and a OBS Crius recently. But now I want to venture into the MTL space and reviews on the internet has me between a number of devices, namely:
Aspire Nautilus Mini
Aspire Nautilus 2
Vandy Vape Beserker
SMOK TVF4 (is this available in SA?)
Aspire Triton

And then I see comments from people saying that the Serpent or such can also be used as a MTL tank by just turning the air holes closed.

I do not mind buying coils, but would prefer to build. Irrispective, what I am chasing is the best flavour on a MTL as that is what I am after. 

Suggestions?

EDIT: This thread has likely been created before and if so, sorry...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (10/4/18)

I tried the Berserker RTA, new Berserker RDA, Siren V2.
The siren v2 was my favourite until the berserker rda was released. The siren v2 and berserker rda has Alot of airflow options from super tight cigarette like drag to restricted DL. The flavor on the berserker rda is perfect warm and intense because of the 18mm deck. So my advice is get a small regulated squonker with the berserker rda.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (10/4/18)

Also remember if u vape 3mg on tanks and rdas, for MTL tanks u should up ur nic to atleast 9 or 12mg. I vape 14mg juice and go through about 5ml a day. Where i went through 30ml a day on DL tanks and rda's

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/4/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Also remember if u vape 3mg on tanks and rdas, for MTL tanks u should up ur nic to atleast 9 or 12mg. I vape 14mg juice and go through about 5ml a day. Where i went through 30ml a day on DL tanks and rda's



That's the plan. I want to remake some of my favourite juices in 12/18mg and test it as I have a few friends who have Twisp like devices and would love to try the juices I use. I also realise I would then preferably need to move over to nic salts, which I have already purchased.

So, got the concentrates, got the nic salts, refuse to buy a Twisp, want to try MTL like a Twisp. Now the question is just which one.

Thinking of it now, will Twisp like juices work on a MTL device or will it be too thin and then leak all over the place? Please, oh please tell me it will work...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (10/4/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> That's the plan. I want to remake some of my favourite juices in 12/18mg and test it as I have a few friends who have Twisp like devices and would love to try the juices I use. I also realise I would then preferably need to move over to nic salts, which I have already purchased.
> 
> So, got the concentrates, got the nic salts, refuse to buy a Twisp, want to try MTL like a Twisp. Now the question is just which one.
> 
> Thinking of it now, will Twisp like juices work on a MTL device or will it be too thin and then leak all over the place? Please, oh please tell me it will work...



I use twisp juices in my Siren V2 and Kayfun Mini V3. I also bump up the Nic from 18-24ish by using 36mg nic PG to add to the twisp juice which then makes it thinner than the original twisp juice. Bottom line... No leaks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/4/18)

I have a Siren v2, and it is great for flavour. Also the way the airflow is designed its gives you a lot of variable options ranging from tight MTL to restricted lung if you really try.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (10/4/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> And then I see comments from people saying that the Serpent or such can also be used as a MTL tank by just turning the air holes closed.




A tank is either suited to DL or MTL, not both, from my personal experience.
Had a few of the more liked DL tanks, but they just don't work if you like a reasonably tight MTL.
Even my Coppervape Skyline feels a bit loose for a proper MTL (for me).
.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/4/18)

@Silver - sorry for tagging you again, but I know you MTL a lot. Which tank(s) do you have and prefer?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/4/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> @Silver - sorry for tagging you again, but I know you MTL a lot. Which tank(s) do you have and prefer?



Howzit @ivc_mixer 
Sorry for my delayed response, i was out of action for a while and not on the forum much, so missed the tag.

I have tried several MTL tanks but still come back to my RM2 with stock 1.2mm airhole on the Reo.
That to me is still the best MTL vape by quite a margin
I think its because its a small chamber rda and the squonking gives it tank like convenience.

I did like the Siren V2 tank, was very nice but just not the same flavour as the RM2

Thats why i like what @bjorncoetsee was recommending - ie the berserker rda on a squonker

To me a small chamber rda with a very tight airflow is the way to go. But maybe also try a MTL tank to see what you like. Innokin Ares is also an option i believe, although i havent tried it yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/4/18)

Silver said:


> Howzit @ivc_mixer
> Sorry for my delayed response, i was out of action for a while and not on the forum much, so missed the tag.
> 
> I have tried several MTL tanks but still come back to my RM2 with stock 1.2mm airhole on the Reo.
> ...


The Innokin Ares RTA doesn’t offer a tight enough draw option, the smallest setting is much airier than the Siren2 and Berserker offerings. I’d rate it more in line with the Skyline.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The Innokin Ares RTA doesn’t offer a tight enough draw option, the smallest setting is much airier than the Siren2 and Berserker offerings. I’d rate it more in line with the Skyline.



Thanks for that @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (15/4/18)

I still have two Reo's that are excellent for mtl and restricted lung vaping, and paired with the old RM2 or the 'Nuppin RDA, are excellent flavour machines.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/4/18)

I personally haven't tried it but maybe take a look at the vapefly galaxy bf rda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/4/18)

I've heard good things about the Aspire Breeze as well. And having used a Aspire Cleito 120 tank, if the Breeze is as good then it will be a winner.

Anyone make use of this one before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (16/4/18)

@ivc_mixer check out the berserker mtl rda. Just picked up mines over the weekend and the flavour is seriously impressive and it also offers multiple airflow options to suit your taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------

